# Iman Shumpert could return from injury by December



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> All signs Saturday suggested that Shumpert’s rehabilitation this off-season has gone well. He will still miss the start of the regular season, but it appears Shumpert could possibly return in December if his recovery is ahead of schedule.
> 
> Last week, Shumpert said he hoped to play in December, but that he doesn’t want to come back too early from his injury.


http://offthedribble.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/22/shumpert-walking-without-limp-says-he-is-feeling-fine/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He needs to be close to 100% before coming back - his perimeter defensive abilities require it. So if he'll be around there by December, then great!


----------



## billyhoyle (Sep 24, 2012)

As a Knicks fan shumpert is one of my favourite players. One of the top guard defenders in the league and heap of potential on O. Can't wait to see him back on the court


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love Shumpert, so I look forward to his return.


----------

